# Whistling



## luluhedgies (May 26, 2011)

I was giving my hedgie a bath yesterday, it was about 1 inch so that she can walk around in it. For the first time she started walking around really fast and started slightly whistling.
I am not sure whether this means that shes happy, or whether it means shes freaking out and doesn't like it. What do you think?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That sounds so cute!! I'm thinking she liked it. My hedgies will only whistle when they're happy. (usually involves mealies :roll: )

Unless she was scrambling, trying hard to get out, I would think she liked it. You may have a rare water-loving hedgie!


----------

